# What do you guys keep in your snowboard backpack?



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Pretty much what do you take on the hill with you in your bag? And do you pack certain things for certain events?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I never bring a bag with me while riding. I leave it in the car or day lodge lockers. I usually just thow shit like a change of socks, a spare bellaclava, and maybe lunch.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

depends on if im in bounds or bc. if im in bounds, i just do a camelbak, tool, lock, maybe the ipod if im by myself. if im bc, then probe, beacon, shovel, (obviously), gps, map, tool, facemask, extra layer, trailmix, water bladder, some first aid stuff, flahslight, etc.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Gatorade, special herbs and spices, board lock, digital camera.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Food, 
a book,
my pet lizard (for company if I'm alone), 
a red button that says "You are here" (like the easy button from Staples), 
an easy button for when I go to the terrain park, 
a band-aid, 
some grape juice, 
my mom so that when I get a boo-boo I can pull her out and have her kiss it, 
tic-tacs (for obvious reasons),
and a flashlight......................




(just imagine the size of my backpack)


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

AZred60 said:


> depends on if im in bounds or bc. if im in bounds, i just do a camelbak, tool, lock, maybe the ipod if im by myself. if im bc, then probe, beacon, shovel, (obviously), gps, map, tool, facemask, extra layer, trailmix, water bladder, some first aid stuff, flahslight, etc.


the "etc" portion of this should definitely include toilet paper if you are in the backcountry


----------

